# Clash of the New Leaves - The Bell Tree's Extravaganzabonanza of Contests



## Jeremy (May 26, 2013)

Welcome to The Bell Tree's great tournament of rigorous festivities.  In celebration of Animal Crossing: New Leaf's release, we are holding four contests in which you will have a chance to win various prizes including the *official game guide from Prima*, an Animal Crossing leaf sticker, and more.  Two contests will take place before the game's release and the other two will be based on the gameplay itself.  LET THE GAMES BEGIN!

*Prizes*


Spoiler: Click to see the contest prizes




























Draw an Animal Crossing character or scene in our fan art contest.

*Details*
*Dates: *Submission due May 26 - June 2.  Voting June 3- June 6.  See thread for more details.
*Thread: * http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ng-Fan-Art-Drawing-Contest-(Win-a-Prima-Guide
*Led by:* Justin
*Board: *The Museum

*Prizes*
*First place:*  Game guide, gold trophy shop icon, 200 forum Bells
*Second place:* Game guide, silver trophy shop icon, 150 forum Bells
*Third place:*  Animal Crossing leaf decal, bronze trophy shop icon, 100 forum Bells






Take the Animal Crossing quiz and get a raffle ticket for each question you get right.

*Details*
*Dates: * Quiz is live, as of June 1st and your answers will be due by June 6.  See thread for more details.
*Thread:* http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?66744-Animal-Crossing-Trivia-Raffle-(Win-a-Prima-Guide)
*Led by: *AndyB
*Board:* Bell Tree HQ

*Prizes*
*1st drawing:* Game guide
*2nd drawing:* Game guide
*3rd drawing:* Game guide
*4th drawing:* 200 forum Bells
*5th drawing:* 200 forum Bells
*6th drawing:* 200 forum Bells
*7th drawing:* 50 forum Bells
*8th drawing:* 50 forum Bells






Put your interior decorating skills to the test by show casing your house.

*Details*
*Dates: * Submissions due July 15 - July 22.  Voting July 24 - July 31.  See thread for more details.
*Thread:* http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...W-TBT-Official-Home-Decoration-Contest-Thread
*Led by:* Kaiaa
*Board:* Animal Crossing: New Leaf

*Prizes*
*First place:*  Game guide, Animal Crossing leaf decal, video tour of your house by Jeremy, gold trophy shop icon, 200 forum Bells
*Second place:* Animal Crossing leaf decal, quick video tour, silver trophy shop icon, 150 forum Bells
*Third place:*  Quick video tour, bronze trophy shop icon, 100 forum Bells






Take pictures in Animal Crossing: New Leaf and create a story out out of them.

*Details*
*Dates: * Submissions due July 9 - July 16. Voting July 18 - July 23. See thread for more details.
*Thread:* http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?73305-The-Long-Awaited-New-Leaf-Storyboard-Contest
*Led by: *Jeremy
*Board:* The Museum

*Prizes*
*First place:* Game guide, gold trophy shop icon, 200 forum Bells
*Second place:* Game guide, silver trophy shop icon, 150 forum Bells
*Third place:* Animal Crossing leaf decal, bronze trophy shop icon, 100 forum Bells



*~~~*​
For more information about both the strategy guide for Animal Crossing: New Leaf and the game, check out Prima Games' official blog posts here.  Thanks to Prima for providing the guides and thanks to PapaNer for designing the awesome decals.  Please feel free to discuss the contests, prizes, and any question you have in this thread.  Good luck!


----------



## Trundle (May 26, 2013)

Sweet! So excited you finally decided on a name!


----------



## Wish (May 26, 2013)

Sounds lovely, I look forward to it


----------



## Kip (May 26, 2013)

Haha the title sounds like something from Naruto.

Whoa boy, there is a lot. This keep me busy all next month.


----------



## Wish (May 26, 2013)

Kip said:


> Haha the title sounds like something from Naruto.
> 
> Whoa boy, there is a lot. This keep me busy all next month.



hahahaha this is very true


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 26, 2013)

I might just partake in this!


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 26, 2013)

This sounds awesome. And sweet of Prima providing guides. 
Are prizes able to be shipped overseas?


----------



## Jeremy (May 26, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> This sounds awesome. And sweet of Prima providing guides.
> Are prizes able to be shipped overseas?



Yes, probably, but if the post office charges me $20 to ship it then I don't know lol.


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 26, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> Yes, probably, but if the post office charges me $20 to ship it then I don't know lol.



Yeah, I don't figure a 500 page book would ship cheap. If it ends up like $20, surely it would be cheaper to order a new guide online to ship to the winner. Then keep the spare for a later contest?


----------



## Jeremy (May 26, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> Yeah, I don't figure a 500 page book would ship cheap. If it ends up like $20, surely it would be cheaper to order a new guide online to ship to the winner. Then keep the spare for a later contest?



We will figure it out.


----------



## Hero of Winds (May 26, 2013)

I might take part in this.


----------



## Jeremy (May 26, 2013)

Also, if the winner of a guide already has one or already won one in another contest, they can switch with a lower winner or we can expand in to 4th place, for example.


----------



## Hero of Winds (May 26, 2013)

I could probbally get a guide some where else, but ill see if i can win this (probbally not).


----------



## Jeremy (May 26, 2013)

Hero of Winds said:


> I could probbally get a guide some where else, but ill see if i can win this (probbally not).


Well there's lots of chances to win!


----------



## Hero of Winds (May 26, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> Well there's lots of chances to win!



Well, if I do enter it will probbally be in the picture story thing as soon as the game comes out (If I get it when it comes out). I think I might have a good one...


----------



## Smoke (May 26, 2013)

Ah man, if only there was something for music here. Oh well. I can try and work something out with three out of the four options. If only I could draw haha.


----------



## oath2order (May 26, 2013)

I'm totally gonna try as many of these as I can. I suck at drawing but I'll try drawing a scene.

BELLSSSSSS


----------



## ClosetBoo (May 26, 2013)

Cool I like contest's.


----------



## aikatears (May 27, 2013)

Going try for few, want the guide lol


----------



## LeAckerman (May 27, 2013)

I might take part in these contests. If one of us do win the guide, will it be safe to give out the address to you guys..?


----------



## Jeremy (May 27, 2013)

IcarusGamer said:


> I might take part in these contests. If one of us do win the guide, will it be safe to give out the address to you guys..?


Yes because you would give it to me and I am nice.


----------



## PapaNer (May 27, 2013)

Super awesome!  I hope it isn't a big deal, but I expanded the timeframe by a day for voting and put submission a from getting the game until the 22nd.  I just made the thread and then looked here!  But yeah, totally excited!


----------



## Mairmalade (May 27, 2013)

Ohhh. o: The Storyboard contest seems interesting. Release date is upon us <3


----------



## Eirynfox (May 27, 2013)

wow  I like competitions! >.> May the best person (or animal) win!


----------



## keybug55 (May 27, 2013)

I'm already writing the bases for the storyboard contest, I wish everybody good luck!


----------



## broadwaythecat (May 27, 2013)

I think I'm going to participate in the drawing competition and trivia raffle. Highest I can get is last place. But meh. How old do you have to be to participate?


----------



## Hamusuta (May 27, 2013)

OH MY GOD WE GET TO WIN THE WHOLE OF YOUTUBE?! (you guys must be rich )

Can we enter more than one competition?


----------



## broadwaythecat (May 27, 2013)

Yeah I think so AND THE WHOLE OF YOU TUBE OH SHIZ THAT'S ONE OF THE BEST!


----------



## Jeremy (May 27, 2013)

I updated some dates and added the link to the new thread for the home decoration competition.


----------



## PapaNer (May 27, 2013)

This is so awesome!


----------



## SodaDog (May 27, 2013)

Oooh.....

I want to win those!


----------



## AndyB (May 27, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Can we enter more than one competition?



Of course you can, however you can't win two guides.


----------



## Cottonball (May 27, 2013)

Cant wait for the trivia!!!


----------



## Blues (May 27, 2013)

Trivia? YES! The others? Still yes, but not quite that emphatic. I echo Eirynfox: May the best person/animal win!


----------



## Officer Berri (May 27, 2013)

I'm sooo excited for this! I've already drawn my picture for the art contest. I just gotta scan it, color it, and THEN send it in! I'm gonna take part in all the stuff I can. I love little contests like this. ^^


----------



## Kaiaa (May 27, 2013)

I submitted mine^^ 
It's no Da Vinci but I had a lot of fun drawing it. Can't wait for voting to begin, I want to see everyone elses!


----------



## Kip (May 27, 2013)

Smoke said:


> Ah man, if only there was something for music here. Oh well. I can try and work something out with three out of the four options. If only I could draw haha.



Gah, that would be so fun. Do you make music?


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 28, 2013)

Awesome, looking forward to all this!


----------



## Joey (May 29, 2013)

I'm so excited for this!


----------



## Hero of Winds (May 29, 2013)

Trivia ya!!!


----------



## Jeremy (May 30, 2013)

The trivia might be delayed a day!


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (May 30, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> The trivia might be delayed a day!



But I stayed up late and everything to get an early start on it!

Hahahahahahahha j/k I'm not that lame. 

...

*dumps out coffee, puts away cross-referenced guidebooks, closes tabs on Nookipedia and AC Wiki*


----------



## VillageDweller (May 30, 2013)

I already said this on some other thread but this is the main thread anyway so.
In the irc yesterday some of the mods agreed with me about this: EU/AU players, IMO, should be given more time for the last two contests. It's kinda unfair if the US players have more time to improve their houses and have more moments for their storyboards.


----------



## spamurai (May 30, 2013)

VillageDweller said:


> I already said this on some other thread but this is the main thread anyway so.
> In the irc yesterday some of the mods agreed with me about this: EU/AU players, IMO, should be given more time for the last two contests. It's kinda unfair if the US players have more time to improve their houses and have more moments for their storyboards.



^I agree. I was thinking the same thing. It comes out a week later in England/Europe...


----------



## Jeremy (May 30, 2013)

VillageDweller said:


> I already said this on some other thread but this is the main thread anyway so.
> In the irc yesterday some of the mods agreed with me about this: EU/AU players, IMO, should be given more time for the last two contests. It's kinda unfair if the US players have more time to improve their houses and have more moments for their storyboards.



We can't give more time to only one group.  It would have to be to everyone.


----------



## Caius (May 30, 2013)

I'm partaking in the trivia. Gonna win.


----------



## broadwaythecat (May 30, 2013)

Is it against the rules to use the AC Wiki in the trivia contest?


----------



## Justin (May 30, 2013)

Hey guys! We've had some delays in the Trivia Raffle but you can expect it to go live on Saturday. Small chance of tomorrow but expect it Saturday. Thanks for your patience.

Oh and a friendly reminder that the Fan Art contest will be closing soon! Get your entries in!


----------



## Jake (May 31, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> We can't give more time to only one group.  It would have to be to everyone.



People in X country must have submissions in by Y date?


----------



## Kaiaa (May 31, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> Is it against the rules to use the AC Wiki in the trivia contest?


I would assume so considering that's cheating. We shouldn't cheat, that's not fair to those who actually try to answer what they know


----------



## Jeremy (May 31, 2013)

Jake. said:


> People in X country must have submissions in by Y date?



Would be far too complicated to do.  So if we're changing the due date it would have to be for everyone.


----------



## Kip (May 31, 2013)

How are ya'll gonna prevent people from cheating in the trivia?

Also, it does seem unfair that people in EU and AU don't get extra time, i can understand why they don't but it still seems quite unfair.


----------



## spamurai (May 31, 2013)

Kip said:


> How are ya'll gonna prevent people from cheating in the trivia?
> 
> Also, it does seem unfair that people in EU and AU don't get extra time, i can understand why they don't but it still seems quite unfair.



Maybe the contest should be spilt into 2 if there are enough people? One for the States, one for EU/AU.
I take it people with the Japanese version can't enter :')

It's probably just easier to all have the same submission date though >.<


----------



## Kaiaa (May 31, 2013)

Kip said:


> How are ya'll gonna prevent people from cheating in the trivia?



We can't really prevent people from cheating. We just have to hope that everyone participating is honest enough to not cheat. 

The admin and all the people who put this together are working really hard to put on a fun month of contests for us. Let's do our part and be respectful and remember to have fun


----------



## Officer Berri (May 31, 2013)

Bwuuuh cheating and using guides.

This is gonna make me feel bad. xD I know so much about Animal Crossing I'm going to be scared that if I get all the answers right they're going to think I'm cheating.. ):


----------



## Kaiaa (May 31, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Bwuuuh cheating and using guides.
> 
> This is gonna make me feel bad. xD I know so much about Animal Crossing I'm going to be scared that if I get all the answers right they're going to think I'm cheating.. ):



Aww you shouldn't be scared of that. Who is to say that a person doesn't know the right answers to the trivia? 
They can't prevent people from cheating but I hope those who do cheat feel bad. If you don't cheat you should feel good about yourself and not care what they think


----------



## Kip (Jun 1, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> Aww you shouldn't be scared of that. Who is to say that a person doesn't know the right answers to the trivia?
> They can't prevent people from cheating but I hope those who do cheat feel bad. If you don't cheat you should feel good about yourself and not care what they think



Well y'know there are some who won't care if they cheat or not :x sadly...

Hopefully i will do good, cause i spend way too much time researching, reading, writing, drawing, etc animal crossing. I don't want some cheater who knows nothing about AC ruining other peoples chances who do actually know a lot. I personally don't care too much but it just isn't fair to people. But i guess there's no way of preventing it.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 1, 2013)

Is the Trivia Raffle up yet? I can't find it D:


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm soooooooo excited for the Trivia! I just submitted my art piece. Those are the two contests I know I'll be able to take part in easily!


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 2, 2013)

Trivia up as I'm sure you all know.

Prima also linked to us: http://www.primagames.com/games/ani...s/win-animal-crossing-new-leaf-strategy-guide


----------



## spamurai (Jun 9, 2013)

When will the thread for the storyboard contest be available?


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 11, 2013)

spamurai said:


> When will the thread for the storyboard contest be available?



Saturday unless it's early.

By the way everyone, Prima told me they are shipping the guides to me Friday.  So they have to come here and then they have to go to you.  So it will be a bit.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 11, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> Saturday unless it's early.
> 
> By the way everyone, Prima told me they are shipping the guides to me Friday.  So they have to come here and then they have to go to you.  So it will be a bit.



I still think its generous of Prima to do this. 

I know it's only a few copies, but hardly anyone would donate stuff these days....


----------



## Sea (Jun 13, 2013)

I just got an email from the Bell Tree Forums this morning saying that the Trivia contest was still open for entries today, but the trivia raffle thread says it ended on the 6th...


----------



## spamurai (Jun 13, 2013)

Sea said:


> I just got an email from the Bell Tree Forums this morning saying that the Trivia contest was still open for entries today, but the trivia raffle thread says it ended on the 6th...



I got that email yesterday. It was dated last week though.

I'm not sure why, but it must have taken a while for the system to send the emails out.

There are still 2 contests to look forwards too though


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 14, 2013)

Yeah, the emails are broken.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 17, 2013)

The two in-game contests will probably be delayed.  Europeans and Australians will have more time to get ready this way.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 18, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> The two in-game contests will probably be delayed.  Europeans and Australians will have more time to get ready this way.



Woo! I was hoping for this, seeing as I won't unlock the catalogue until a couple days before and australians won't unlock their catalogue until after the contest - if they got the game on release.


----------



## Imbri (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the storyboard contest. Not sure if I'll enter, since I need to pick up an SD card to save pictures, and don't know if I'll have it in time, but it'll be fun to see what people come up with. I might just write a story for the Writers' Guild anyway based on pics I find online. 

Thank you to the staff and to those who donated guides and stickers! It's much appreciated. And best of luck to all those who have/will enter!


----------



## spamurai (Jun 20, 2013)

How many screenshots are we limiting the storyboard too?


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 20, 2013)

spamurai said:


> How many screenshots are we limiting the storyboard too?



No limit but I don't think an overly large one would win.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 20, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> No limit but I don't think an overly large one would win.



Coolio. I'll probably only use about 6 just to keep it small and neat.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 21, 2013)

Have the contests been delayed? I don't want to miss entering or get some awesome items for my house after entering, but all the dates are the same. :/


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2013)

wait, submissions for storyboard are open?


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 24, 2013)

When do we vote for best interior? Or is the poll up? I can't find it.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 9, 2013)

The storyboard contest is late, but it's now up!  

We are still figuring out the home interior design one since PapaNer seems to have disappeared.  We will likely start over, but feel free to repost your submissions in the new thread.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 9, 2013)

It would be nice with a Town contest, and people could even go to each individual town through the dream suite


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 9, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> It would be nice with a Town contest, and people could even go to each individual town through the dream suite



Will remember that when we do this next time (probably November / December).


----------



## Piper (Jul 10, 2013)

It could ship cheap if you use the post office envelopes that are small envelopes to bigger boxes weight no concern it just has to fit inside and can even be tracked. Price around 5.00!!


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 15, 2013)

Home design contest 2.0 posted: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...W-TBT-Official-Home-Decoration-Contest-Thread

I'll update the top message and this thread when I get home tonight


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 17, 2013)

Last day for the storyboard unless we need to extend it to get more entries.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 24, 2013)

Voting for the Home Decoration contest is starting

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?77236-VOTING-Home-Decoration-Contest


----------

